# Panting for hours after the birth



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

I have spoken to the vet and she says that it will be the oxytocin being produced by 11 puppies feeding on her, but I am really really not happy about Daisy. She hasnt stopped panting since the last pup was born at 5.50. I mean full on labour relentless panting, she drops off to sleep for at most 10 minutes and then she starts again. It is getting quite upsetting as she is exhausted and should be sleeping with her pups.
Can someone please reassure me that this is normal, cos it is really worrying me.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> I have spoken to the vet and she says that it will be the oxytocin being produced by 11 puppies feeding on her, but I am really really not happy about Daisy. She hasnt stopped panting since the last pup was born at 5.50. I mean full on labour relentless panting, she drops off to sleep for at most 10 minutes and then she starts again. It is getting quite upsetting as she is exhausted and should be sleeping with her pups.
> Can someone please reassure me that this is normal, cos it is really worrying me.


Hi Nina, it's difficult to say without actually being there, I have known bitches to pant & even dig for hours after delivery, I guess she could just be too warm, I know you will have upped the heating in the whelping room to accomodate the puppies, what heating are you using ?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am not sure but I would ask the vet whether it could be a sign of milk fever.
Is she too hot?
Does she have a temperature?

If in any doubt at all ask the vet to call and see her.


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Its a really warm room, I normally have the windows open and there is a heat pad in the box with them. I am getting worried about her I dont think she has slept for more than 10 minutes at a stretch since monday night. She sounds exactly the same as she did when she was in labour. It makes me feel better that you have known other girls do it to,.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> Its a really warm room, I normally have the windows open and there is a heat pad in the box with them. I am getting worried about her I dont think she has slept for more than 10 minutes at a stretch since monday night. She sounds exactly the same as she did when she was in labour. It makes me feel better that you have known other girls do it to,.


So it's a really warm room & you have a heatpad on & no windows open ?
If I were you I would either turn the heatpad down or off to see if that helps at all first off, but yes they can continue to pant & dig for quite some time, apparantly it's the stress of the pain which makes them do it.
I know you need to sleep soon, but I would make the room dark, that will cool it a little & set your alarm for twice during the night at least so you can check on progress!
Good luck Nina


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

I would monitor the situation and if you are at all concerned call the vet again! The last thing I want to do is scare you but I had a friend recently who's lab displayed similair behaviour! there was a dead pup stuck in the birth canel which resulted in the bitch having to have an emergency C section to remove it
DT


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I would monitor the situation and if you are at all concerned call the vet again! The last thing I want to do is scare you but I had a friend recently who's lab displayed similair behaviour! there was a dead pup stuck in the birth canel which resulted in the bitch having to have an emergency C section to remove it
> DT


Yep all this can happen too, just want to make sure your girl is settling down before any other decisions are made, always start back at the beginning.
Remember your girl was much too warm last night, hence her wanting to give birth outside :scared:


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Ok I just took her temp and it was 102.8 or 39.3 this is high isnt it?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> Ok I just took her temp and it was 102.8 or 39.3 this is high isnt it?


Yep this is fairly high, i would have expected her temp to be lower than that, i think you need to call the emergency vet, have a chat & maybe ask for an oxytocin jab to clean your girl out, we still have no idea if there are retained placentas, or as DT said something more sinister !


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> Ok I just took her temp and it was 102.8 or 39.3 this is high isnt it?


Our bible says normal temperature is 101.5 & can rise by a degree or 2 due to excitement or stress, your girl has very obviously suffered both in the past 24 hours, so maybe nothing to worry about, but ring the vet just to be on the safe side :blush:


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

Has there been any more news about Daisy yet??


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Is she allowing the pups to suck comfortably? or is she showing signs of distress?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Nina seems to have signed out of the forum, so no update as yet :001_unsure:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope everything is okay. Maybe the vet wanted to see Daisy. Fingers crossed everything is ok....Jill


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

she is still showing as being on line,
surely the vet would come to her anyway, x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

She was showing as offline when i posted & has since signed back in,
I do hope everything is ok !
Please let us know Nina :thumbup1:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Oops seems she has disappeared again, maybe having internet problems i guess :sneaky2:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Oops seems she has disappeared again, maybe having internet problems i guess :sneaky2:


unless she isnt broadband and had to disconnect to use phone, x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kira99 said:


> unless she isnt broadband and had to disconnect to use phone, x


Good point Julia, I had broadband that long i didn't think of that :thumbup1:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Good point Julia, I had broadband that long i didn't think of that :thumbup1:


i have the odd brain flurry you know , 
not to often though , otherwise it can get quite painfull ,x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kira99 said:


> i have the odd brain flurry you know ,
> not to often though , otherwise it can get quite painfull ,x


Lol i don't doubt you for a moment


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Nina does seem to have been off line for a while now , lets hope its cos she is waiting for the vet to ring her back, xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kira99 said:


> Nina does seem to have been off line for a while now , lets hope its cos she is waiting for the vet to ring her back, xx


Yep I hope so too, I am going to have to go to bed soon or I will be
next to useless for my girl when she needs me, hoping we won't have much longer to wait now, due date from first mating is Saturday :blink:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Yep I hope so too, I am going to have to go to bed soon or I will be
> next to useless for my girl when she needs me, hoping we won't have much longer to wait now, due date from first mating is Saturday :blink:


i dreamt she was going to have them today  or yesterday as the case may be, no its still today cos i havent gone to bed yet , xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kira99 said:


> i dreamt she was going to have them today  or yesterday as the case may be, no its still today cos i havent gone to bed yet , xx


Lol yes Kerry told me, I think she will maybe have them early hours of Saturday morning so if you don't go to bed at all between now & then you'll be right :thumbup:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Lol yes Kerry told me, I think she will maybe have them early hours of Saturday morning so if you don't go to bed at all between now & then you'll be right :thumbup:


i know i dont sleep much  but even that may be pushing it for me , xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kira99 said:


> i know i dont sleep much  but even that may be pushing it for me , xx


Haha :biggrin: I am going to wish you a good night then :biggrin:
The house is quiet at last 
I hope things have improved Nina between now & when you read this,
will be sleeping & everyone will be keeping fingers & paws crossed that you have an uneventful night. :thumbup1:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Haha :biggrin: I am going to wish you a good night then :biggrin:
> The house is quiet at last
> I hope things have improved Nina between now & when you read this,
> will be sleeping & everyone will be keeping fingers & paws crossed that you have an uneventful night. :thumbup1:


night night, sleep well, xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kira99 said:


> night night, sleep well, xx


You too, logging out now :yesnod:


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Hi ladies, thanks so much for caring.

Just got back from the vets, they were very thorough, they x rayed her to check for pups they took bloods, and it came back no stuck pup, calcium perfect at 2.5 , but she said that her womb was enormously distended with the pups and it has to cramp back down to size, she may well have a couple of placentas left in there but she isnt worried, she was contracting constantly so she would pass them on her own and the temp was unsurprising when you considered what she had been through.
Of course none of that was helping poor old knackered daisy sat there panting and grunting so, and I will love the vet forever for it, she gave her a light shot of pethidine, just enough to blank out the pain but leave her compus. 
Daisy fell asleep on the vets floor while we were talking, and is now lying n her box with the rascal gang, snoring away while they suckle without causing her agony. 
She has given me painkillers for tomorrow and told me to ring them if she needs more as 'she had 11 BIG pups she needs them'
Oh and Daisy peed a lake on the floor in the vets (the shame) and then threw up everywhere!
I am so so relieved - phew- I felt sick at the thought of her being ill cos I chose to breed her.
Thankyou once again for caring about daisy dimples, I wil wait to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

pleased to hear she is ok :thumbup1:,
look forward to seeing pics , x


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Relieved to here all is well!
We are waiting!!!
lol
DT


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

I have some on the camera but I dont know how to upload them, as soon as I will get DH to do it, though he is not full of the joys after the trip to the vets last night :frown2: H eis also freaking about her walking anywhere because of the discharge, I just told him that there is no way I am keeping her locked in the box so its tough titties ( which incidentally she needs to develop poor baby)

She is feeling nowhere near as maternal today she legged it out of the box when I got up, and she was sat up laying on all her boobs grinning at me and they were in a pile in the middle  Unfortunately she has made the connection with them feeding and the cramps starting......at least I wont have to worry about taking her for a bath!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

wow 11 pups

glad the vet says all is well best to have her checked to put your mind at rest!
carnt wait see pics


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

aww im so please for you and daisy thats shes well 
cant wait to see pictures of the 11 darling


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

newfielover said:


> Hi ladies, thanks so much for caring.
> 
> Just got back from the vets, they were very thorough, they x rayed her to check for pups they took bloods, and it came back no stuck pup, calcium perfect at 2.5 , but she said that her womb was enormously distended with the pups and it has to cramp back down to size, she may well have a couple of placentas left in there but she isnt worried, she was contracting constantly so she would pass them on her own and the temp was unsurprising when you considered what she had been through.
> Of course none of that was helping poor old knackered daisy sat there panting and grunting so, and I will love the vet forever for it, she gave her a light shot of pethidine, just enough to blank out the pain but leave her compus.
> ...


Wow I am really pleased to see all is going well :thumbup:
Your vet is obviously very good!
I will continue to look for updates from you Nina.
Take a little time out now & pamper yourself, you deserve it


----------

